# PIC 12f675 en PROTEUS



## Maritto (Sep 4, 2007)

Hola a todos!
Estoy diseñando un control de temp. con un pic 12f675, al codigo lo hice con PIC C y al circuito lo diseñe y simule con PROTEUS.
Todo supuestamente deberia andar bien, pero resulta que utilizo el oscilador interno (configurado a 4Mhz) y funciona.... Al master clear enabled, lo seteo a interno (segun el codigo del pic C, me quedaria: 

#fuses INTRC_IO,NOWDT,PUT,NOPROTECT,BROWNOUT,NOCPD,NOMCLR
#use delay(clock=4000000)
#use rs232(baud=9600,parity=N,xmit=PIN_A4,rcv=PIN_A3,bits=8)
#byte STATUS=0x03
#byte OSCCAL=0x90
#ROM 0x3FF= {0x34C0} // Calibration Word

el problema me surge, cuando quiero utilizar el pin del master clear enable (GP3 creo), dicho pin, no responde, nunca cambia de estado, como si no le diera la instruccion, ni 0 ni 1, nada, en el proteus, todas las otras patas funcionan, el circuito en general anda, pero lo que concierne a esa pata, no responde.

desde ya muchas gracias por leer!


----------



## Maritto (Sep 6, 2007)

Si alguien tiene la misma duda, porfavor, colaboren preguntando acerca de que, aver si juntos nos podemos ayudar!
Muchas gracais.


----------



## Saint_ (Sep 6, 2007)

holaaaaaaaaaa, 
que curioso, parese que la mayoria (en este foro) no programa en ASM, esto solo como comentario.

respecto al dilema....
El GPIO3 es un pin que solo puede ser habilitado como  Master Clear Reset o "a general purpose input", por tanto este siempre estara como entrada (alta impedancia).
dale un vistazo a la hoja de datos....


----------



## Maritto (Sep 6, 2007)

ehaa! muchas gracias!
Yo programo en asm. pero aveces, la mayoria de las veces, no vale la pena, debido a que la mayor facilidad para hacer ciertas cosas con C, te permite armar un proyecto mas y mas complejo, con un codigo, mas intuitivo!
Yo programe 3 años en asm! y un dia agarre el PIC C y no lo solte mas! jeje
Gracias! me aclarastes el drama!


----------



## lucita (Nov 2, 2009)

hola 
necesito ayuda para progamar 
el  PIC 12f675, en c ... es un programa muy fácil 
pero no me corre
quiero habilitar una entrada análoga digital comparar un dato y activar una salida
no se que pasa 
ayuda


----------

